# Howard notches double-double, Magic top Hawks



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Dwight Howard had 22 points and 17 rebounds, Vince Carter added 21 points and the Orlando Magic beat the Atlanta Hawks 93-76 on Thursday night. The Hawks, attempting to tie Phoenix for the NBA's best record, dropped to 11-4. They missed a chance to improve to 8-0 at home for the first time since 1993-94. Orlando wiped away the disappointment of a one-point home loss to Miami on Wednesday night with its sixth win in seven games. Atlanta, which has dropped two straight following a seven-game winning, blew a 14-point lead after Joe Johnson banked in a jumper to begin the third quarter.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10436778/Howard-notches-double-double,-Magic-top-Hawks


----------

